# Hi There - A Question



## FunkyMum (Jun 10, 2011)

I've been hypo for the past 15 years and have been stable on 200mcg for the past few years.
I've been getting symptoms again - extreme tiredness, foggy head, weight gain and sometimes a croaky voice but my last test in Feb showed normal.
Someone mentioned that normal doesn't always mean good so I've got my lab results.

Serum TSH 0.01
T4 17.8
Free Trii 5.6

These are all within normal limits with the lab apparently. Could any be affecting how I feel?
I also have impaired glucose tolerance which also might explain the way I've been feeling and I have a GTT next week but I was interested if my lab results were ok?

Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

FunkyMum said:


> I've been hypo for the past 15 years and have been stable on 200mcg for the past few years.
> I've been getting symptoms again - extreme tiredness, foggy head, weight gain and sometimes a croaky voice but my last test in Feb showed normal.
> Someone mentioned that normal doesn't always mean good so I've got my lab results.
> 
> ...


Hi there and welcome!










Would you by any chance have the ranges for the T4 and Free Triiodothyronine? Different labs use different ranges.

Hope you are not diabetic. That would be a shame. What day next week do you have the GTT??


----------



## FunkyMum (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi and thanks!
Yes I posted those amounts above 
I have my GTT on wednesday so i should here by the end of next week.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

FunkyMum said:


> Hi and thanks!
> Yes I posted those amounts above
> I have my GTT on wednesday so i should here by the end of next week.


I cannot seem to find the ranges. They are not showing on my screen. I do see the results though.

I was specifically interested in the FREE T3 range if you can get it.

Here is what it would look like.

T3 Free Result 2.9 Range 2.3 -4.2 pg/mL

Thanx!


----------



## FunkyMum (Jun 10, 2011)

Ahh sorry I misunderstood that you said ranges. I don't have those but I can get them when |I go for my GTT next week.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

FunkyMum said:


> Ahh sorry I misunderstood that you said ranges. I don't have those but I can get them when |I go for my GTT next week.


That would be really cool. It is a good idea to always get copies of your labs and keep a folder for your own reference as well. This way you can track how your labs reflect how you feel.

And good luck with that GTT. We don't need problems on top of problems.


----------



## FunkyMum (Jun 10, 2011)

So I got my ranges: 

Serum TSH 0.01 0.35-4.5
T4 17.8 11-26
Free Trii 5.6 3.9-6.8

And yes I am Diabetic. At least I have an explanation for the way I've been feeling I guess!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

FunkyMum said:


> So I got my ranges:
> 
> Serum TSH 0.01 0.35-4.5
> T4 17.8 11-26
> ...


Oh, boy! What's the game plan for the diabetes??? Hate to hear this but not unusual for more than one autoimmune thing to be going on. Dang!

Thank you soooooooooooooooo much for re-typing results w/ranges.

If not for the ranges, I would not have noticed what I consider to be an oddity. Both the T4 and the FT3 (Triiodothyronine) are below the mid-range given by your lab.

One would not expect that considering you have been on 200 mcg. for 2 years. But I do need to know 200 mcg. of what? Are you taking T4 only or are you takind T4 and T3? The answer will perhaps completely change my thinking.


----------



## FunkyMum (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Andros 
I have no idea about what I take except its Levothyroxine.
And actually reading the sheet again it says it may affect any diabetes treatment. I don't have a plan as yet, not seeing the nurse until 7th July which is too far away I think so am speaking to my dr later. I will mention about the levothyroxine to her.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

FunkyMum said:


> Thanks Andros
> I have no idea about what I take except its Levothyroxine.
> And actually reading the sheet again it says it may affect any diabetes treatment. I don't have a plan as yet, not seeing the nurse until 7th July which is too far away I think so am speaking to my dr later. I will mention about the levothyroxine to her.


Thank you; your Levothyroxine is T4 only. From what I understand, those with diabetes sometimes require more thyroxine replacement. So, maybe bumping up your Levothyroxine would help to get the FT4 and FT3 above the mid-range. But; listen to your doctor and do as your doctor says. I am just throwing stuff out there for conversation.

I did find this and it is really a good article.
http://spectrum.diabetesjournals.org/content/19/3/148.full

Is your energy level good? I can't see how because your FT3 is your active hormone. Most of us feel best with the FT3 at about 75% of the range given by your lab.

This will be a balancing act for sure. We are here for you!


----------



## FunkyMum (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow what an interesting article thanks! Sounds quite complicated!
My energy levels are through the floor right now. I put that down to the diabetes. I have to sleep every day at the moment 
I'll see what the nurse says on tuesday.
Thanks for your help and support!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

FunkyMum said:


> Wow what an interesting article thanks! Sounds quite complicated!
> My energy levels are through the floor right now. I put that down to the diabetes. I have to sleep every day at the moment
> I'll see what the nurse says on tuesday.
> Thanks for your help and support!


The diabetes does not help but there also is wiggle room for that FT3.

You are welcome!










Don't despair; you and the doc will get a good treatment plan going and you will have everything under control.


----------

